# Prednisolone in the 3rd Trimester



## beattie2 (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello, hope you have had a lovely hol 

Is it safe to use Prednisolone in the 3rd Trimester?

I am currently 24 weeks pregnant. I have beem presribed dexamethasone and more recently prednisolone(10mg) for immune issues.
The Consultant at my local hospital wants me to stay on the prednisolone up until about 34 weeks. I am also under the Alan Beeer Centre in the US, they are concerned that I am still taking the prednisolone at this stage and informed me that that in the US steroids are considered unsafe in the 3rd timester and advised me to starting weaning off them. I had a hosptial appointment on Friday and intended to raise this with my Consultant but he wasn't around and the more junior doctor I saw didn't really know what to advise. From the pharmacists point of view do you have any advice about the safety of prednisolone at this stage of pregnancy and into the 3rd trimester? I am still taking 10mg a day.

Many thanks

Bx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Beattie,

Think we cycled together a few years back? So pleased to read that you are pregnant  

Issue of steroids for immune issues is a pretty grey area. Evidence base for them is not overwhelming and there is no definitive protocol of what is the best dose and how long you should be on it for   The dose you are on is realtively low (just over the equivalent natural level in the body) so shouldn't necessarily be a cause for concern.

The advice in the UK is that steroids can be used during pregnancy if necessary and there is nothing to say they must be stopped by third trimester. The potential risk is slowing of growth and possibly effects on babies natural steroid production after birth but this resolves itself in most cases. So long as mother and baby are monitored then personally I think there is a place for them if necessary if clinically indicated  for treatment of mother.

Hope you are able to get issue resolved with consultant and this helps a bit  

Maz x


----------



## beattie2 (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks Mazv


----------

